# BSNES -> Higan v092 Released



## Rydian (Jan 16, 2013)

Higan (the artist program formerly known as Prince BSNES) is a multi-system (NES, SNES, GB, GBC, and GBA with DS upcoming) emulator that has been updated/released.  BSNES (now the SNES core of Higan) is famous for being the only SNES emulator that plays every game to completion


			
				byuu said:
			
		

> The first official release of higan has been posted. higan is the new name for bsnes, and it continues with the latter's version numbering.
> 
> Note that as of now, bsnes still exists. It's a module distributed inside of higan. bsnes is now specific to my SNES emulator.
> 
> Due to last minute changes to the emulator interface, and missing support in ananke, I wasn't able to include Cydrak's Nintendo DS emulator dasShiny in this build, but I hope to do so in the next release.


While BSNES was previously split into 32-bit and 64-bit versions with the 32-bit one being less accurate but faster and the 64-bit version being more accurate but slower, Higan takes a different route.  There's both a 32-bit and 64-bit distribution, and both are split into three profiles (accuracy, balanced, and performance).  The "performance" build should make users on older hardware happy, as it's reported to run Zelda 3 multiple times full speed on an Intel Atom, while still being more accurate than any other SNES emulator.

Do note that when you attempt to run games, you first need to choose the "Import Game" option in the file menu.  This will take your standard-format ROM and convert it to the format the emulator needs, after which it will show up in the normal library menus.




Source



Download


----------



## EthanObi (Jan 16, 2013)

I still will use BSNES V63 because Super gameboy actually WORKS on it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 16, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> I still will use BSNES V63 because Super gameboy actually WORKS on it.


 
That and it doesn't have issues with audio crackling (IIRC, Bsnes 073 is considered the fastest as far as overall speed is concerned). Too bad I can't get Higan's 64-bit performance profile to run without said crackling on a Core i7 2670QM when boosted to 3.1 GHz, but I do get very smooth video.



Spoiler



I'd rather not get into the gritty details as to why I don't want to use Byuu's emulators


----------



## Rydian (Jan 16, 2013)

inb4 at least three more posts in this thread from ^ about disliking byuu/bsnes.

Mean we've already got two in the first page, without ^ even being addressed by another forum memver yet.


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 16, 2013)

Eh, one person choosing not to use this for one reason or another doesn't change anything.
I, for one, am happy that this _option_ exists. Having a lot of things in one is handy.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 16, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Eh, one person choosing not to use this for one reason or another doesn't change anything.
> I, for one, am happy that this _option_ exists. Having a lot of things in one is handy.


 
I don't plan on convincing people not to use it, as having multiple emulators in one is quite convenient, I just don't like the ROM importation method, it's a real PITA in my opinion.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 16, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I don't plan on convincing people not to use it, as having multiple emulators in one is quite convenient, I just don't like the ROM importation method, it's a real PITA in my opinion.


Thankfully Higan has it built-in now, instead of needing to run a separate program manually.  It seems not very useful for normal ROMs, but for other things (addon carts, satellaview or whatever, sufami turbo, etc.) it's best as not every game out there is the whole "ROM+SRAM" thing most emulators were built to manage.

Thankfully Nintendo stopped using the whole addon hardware stuff after the SNES, so we don't have to deal with "special-chip games" on the DS or anything like that.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 16, 2013)

never heard of this one.
_ "multi-system (NES, SNES, GB, GBC, and GBA with DS upcoming)"_
how good it compares to nestopia, snes9x, vba-m and the others?

EDIT: nvm... I just realized that you need a 43452345-core nuclear powered computer to run this thing


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 16, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Thankfully Higan has it built-in now, instead of needing to run a separate program manually. It seems not very useful for normal ROMs, but for other things (addon carts, satellaview or whatever, sufami turbo, etc.) it's best as not every game out there is the whole "ROM+SRAM" thing most emulators were built to manage.
> 
> Thankfully Nintendo stopped using the whole addon hardware stuff after the SNES, so we don't have to deal with "special-chip games" on the DS or anything like that.


 
For special chip games, you still need the BIOS files for the Cx4, S-DD1, SA-1, etc, but, uh, I already managed to *obtain* said files. Any suggestions on the audio crackling on the performance profile? If I can get rid of that, I just might use it. I have a Core i7 for crying out loud.



NahuelDS said:


> never heard of this one.
> _ "multi-system (NES, SNES, GB, GBC, and GBA with DS upcoming)"_
> how good it compares to nestopia, snes9x, vba-m and the others?


 
You'll need a beefy CPU to run those emulators due to being more accurate.

Can someone tell me why the f**k a Core i7 can't emulate without audio issues?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 16, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> For special chip games, you still need the BIOS files for the Cx4, S-DD1, SA-1, etc, but, uh, I already managed to *obtain* said files. Any suggestions on the audio crackling on the performance profile? If I can get rid of that, I just might use it. I have a Core i7 for crying out loud.


Yeah I grabbed a copy somewhere as well, since that actually fixes various AI/UI bugs in games.

I don't actually use BSNES/Higan except for testing stuff... haven't done much emulation on the PC in ages.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 16, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Yeah I grabbed a copy somewhere as well, since that actually fixes various AI/UI bugs in games.
> 
> I don't actually use BSNES/Higan except for testing stuff... haven't done much emulation on the PC in ages.


 
Right, I use Snes9x despite not being 100% accurate, as the only things I care about are stability and SPC700 emulation. Zsnes I avoid like the plague due to the bad audio. Bsnes/Higan I'd use were it not for the aforementioned crackling audio issues.

I don't  like the fact that Byuu is defiling Snes9x for 1.54.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 16, 2013)

^ - There's one more, final one to go!



NahuelDS said:


> EDIT: nvm... I just realized that you need a 32-core nuclear powered computer to run this thing


My Q8400 is 2.5 years old and seems to run stuff just fine on the performance build.


----------



## Celice (Jan 16, 2013)

The internet is a wondrous place, where individuals will shoot down projects simply because of the person behind them, or because they don't align with what the program is intended for--all negatives, such as performance hogs, included.

There's no need to burn the lawns of others you don't agree with. Just stay on your side with your choice of emulators.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 16, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> never heard of this one.
> _ "multi-system (NES, SNES, GB, GBC, and GBA with DS upcoming)"_
> how good it compares to nestopia, snes9x, vba-m and the others?
> 
> EDIT: nvm... I just realized that you need a 32-core nuclear powered computer to run this thing


 
You got it wrong, you need a 64-core CPU to run it.



Spoiler



Seriously, I can't get the emulator's stupid f***ing performance core to run without audio skipping. The speed itself is fine as I get 60 fps on the Snes-side of things. But seriously, what was Byuu toking when he wrote the ROM loading part of the GUI? Trying to do something different =/= being better

Specs:
CPU - Core i7 2670QM 2.2 GHz (3.1 GHz when Turbo Boost kicks in)
SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, SSE4.1, SSE4.2
RAM - 8 GB DDR3 SDRAM PC2 10600/ 1333MHz
GPU - nVidia GT555M 1 GB GDDR5
OS - Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

Nope. Not powerful enough to run Higan 0.92. Too bad for me.


 
But hey, prove me wrong people, prove me wrong.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 16, 2013)

Using SD3 (english 1.01 patch) as a test, I'm not seeing any audio skipping, unless it's pretty rare (like every few minutes).

Also No$GBA and other programs did the whole "add to library, then browse from library" thing, and Dolphin wants you to set the ISO directory so it loads up the extra data about them, etc.  That said, _SNES games aren't just a chip for the ROM and a chip for the SRAM_, they're whole PCBs that can have extra processors on them.  The existing ROM format is not well-suited to this (it's not standard at all as well, you could have five .smc files that use five different formats) and needed a change, so that's the change he did since other people didn't want anything to do with it.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jan 16, 2013)

I went on byuu forums and asked about the horrible speed issues and I was banned, by the next day! Dude is a prick! There you go Rydian...I took the bait on the last free pass.
For reference, my computer is a year old and HiLAME's audio crackles, video stutters, and I'm running an AMD Phenom Triple Core 2.3 GHz processor. I think it's the coder...


----------



## Celice (Jan 16, 2013)

jimmyemunoz said:


> I went on byuu forums and asked about the horrible speed issues and I was banned, by the next day! Dude is a prick!.


Were you a prick in how you asked? Care to share your post? Most bans aren't so pathetically handed out, unless warranted by likewise behaviour


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 16, 2013)

This thread is sad and you guys can't be happy.


----------



## KazoWAR (Jan 16, 2013)

Does this include bios?! I thought that was illegal? I tried testing Super Mario RPG, it didn't run at full speed on my machine. I tested Super Mario world after and it was perfectly fine. Then I test Pokemon Crystal and it was insanely glitched. also I can't get gba to work. no idea where to put the bios it wants.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jan 16, 2013)

Celice said:


> Were you a prick in how you asked? Care to share your post? Most bans aren't so pathetically handed out, unless warranted by likewise behaviour


I'd quote it if I could but obviously that's not possible. I would say I didn't cross a line that would constitute a ban. Some people, and in this case byuu, are touchy about their creations....


----------



## Another World (Jan 16, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> never heard of this one.
> _ "multi-system (NES, SNES, GB, GBC, and GBA with DS upcoming)"_
> how good it compares to nestopia, snes9x, vba-m and the others?
> 
> EDIT: nvm... I just realized that you need a 32-core nuclear powered computer to run this thing



you might enjoy this article: http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/...-3ghz-quest-to-build-a-perfect-snes-emulator/

-another world


----------



## Sterling (Jan 16, 2013)

Another World said:


> you might enjoy this article: http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/...-3ghz-quest-to-build-a-perfect-snes-emulator/
> 
> -another world


I can see why the attention to accuracy is so CPU intensive. If you're getting terrible speeds, you might want to find another emulator since this one is not for you.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 17, 2013)

Sterling said:


> I can see why the attention to accuracy is so CPU intensive. If you're getting terrible speeds, you might want to find another emulator since this one is not for you.


 
Guess it's not for me or my Core i7 3.1 GHz CPU. Oh, well.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 17, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Guess it's not for me or my Core i7 3.1 GHz CPU. Oh, well.


Guess not.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 17, 2013)

Sterling said:


> Guess not.


 
If I can't get rid of audio skipping on a f***ing 2nd Gen Sandy Bridge Core i7 CPU, something is terribly wrong. So, this is the emulator's way of giving me the proverbial middle finger. Unless someone can give suggestions on getting rid of said skipping....?


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 17, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> You got it wrong, you need a 64-core CPU to run it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha I said 32-core not as a 32 bit (x86) core, I mean 32 actual cores. I could just say I need 234342534-cores to run this thing, I was trying to exaggerate but I picked the wrong number

indeed, this thing seems unplayable. I guess it's cool for research purposes, but not for playing. I also find the ROM loading annoying.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 17, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> haha I said 32-core not as a 32 bit (x86) core, I mean 32 actual cores. I could just say I need 234342534-cores to run this thing, I was trying to exaggerate but I picked the wrong number
> 
> indeed, this thing seems unplayable. I guess it's cool for research purposes, but not for playing. I also find the ROM loading annoying.


 
Well, back to Snes9x 1.53 then, where I can *gasp* change games while playing in full screen! How novel! And audio crackling? Nope, doesn't exist if the latency and audio buffer settings are right. Oh, and did I mention that one can select ROMs without using a convoluted proprietary importation system?  I'm so overstimulated by disbelief I need to catch my breath! 



Spoiler



Just having a bit of fun, but seriously, screw Higan. I'm going back to Snes9x/RetroArch thank you


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 17, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Well, back to Snes9x 1.53 then, where I can *gasp* change games while playing in full screen! How novel! And audio crackling? Nope, doesn't exist if the latency and audio buffer settings are right. Oh, and did I mention that one can select ROMs without using a convoluted proprietary importation system? I'm so overstimulated by disbelief I need to catch my breath!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use SnesGT for just one reason... I believed it is THE ONLY emulator that has one of the most convenient features ever: *audio doesn't accelerate in fast forward mode*
I wish others emulators implement that too (especially VBA)


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 17, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> I use SnesGT for just one reason... I believed it is THE ONLY emulator that has one of the most convenient features ever: *audio doesn't accelerate in fast forward mode*
> I wish others emulators implement that too (especially VBA)


 
Ah yes, that's another excellent emulator, but the authors haven't done a thing in two years or so, it's a real shame actually.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 17, 2013)

KazoWAR said:


> Does this include bios?! I thought that was illegal? I tried testing Super Mario RPG, it didn't run at full speed on my machine. I tested Super Mario world after and it was perfectly fine. Then I test Pokemon Crystal and it was insanely glitched. also I can't get gba to work. no idea where to put the bios it wants.


It doesn't include any copyrighted chip ROMs.  Try putting it in the Gameboy Advance.sys folder it makes, though I haven't tried that yet.



jimmyemunoz said:


> I'd quote it if I could but obviously that's not possible. I would say I didn't cross a line that would constitute a ban. Some people, and in this case byuu, are touchy about their creations....


Or you could put your money where your mouth is and just give a link.  You said you'd quote but it's not possible, which means that the incident is still viewable publicly...



the_randomizer said:


> Guess it's not for me or my Core i7 3.1 GHz CPU. Oh, well.


Q8400 here (older architecture and slower clock) and I fired up Super Mario RPG and it's running 60FPS, I got as far as the lava bridge in the intro stage (which means the title screen, early intro, and a battle) and it didn't dip.

Also, no audio crackling experienced.



the_randomizer said:


> If I can't get rid of audio skipping on a f***ing 2nd Gen Sandy Bridge Core i7 CPU, something is terribly wrong. So, this is the emulator's way of giving me the proverbial middle finger. Unless someone can give suggestions on getting rid of said skipping....?


What bit-depth version of the emulator, which profile, which game, is your CPU clocking all the way up during it, set the program to a single unused core and check the usage, could you record the audio, etc.



the_randomizer said:


> Well, back to Snes9x 1.53 then, where I can *gasp* change games while playing in full screen! How novel!


The original SNES needs the display to cut out to switch games. 



the_randomizer said:


> And audio crackling? Nope, doesn't exist if the latency and audio buffer settings are right.


I'm curious what's causing this.



the_randomizer said:


> Oh, and did I mention that one can select ROMs without using a convoluted proprietary importation system?


1 - Because "Library -> Import Game" is so "convoluted"!  Jesus Fucking Christ™ what will emulators ask of us next, clicking "File -> Load ROM"?  I mean yeah _it's the same number of clicks_ but the words changed, lord help us nobody will ever figure it out even though it's in the user guide and everything!

2 - Yes, it's so "proprietary" that *it's open-source* (ananke folder), and is even included in DLL form with the main emulator (not even compiled into the main binaries).




Hey, for some fun, let's go over some of the tactics you use.

A - The whole thing where women walk into a room and say shit like "There's nothing wrong, don't ask me!"

B - Pulling out random words and accusations, like calling the ROM import method "proprietary".

Are you a woman?  *Because you bitch like one.*


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Rydian (Jan 17, 2013)

1 - I have no problem with opposing things, as long as you have legit reasons.  For example I don't use BSNES as my emulator because it doesn't have some of the extra options I enjoy, and sometimes I don't want a core going up to 80% just to play an SNES game (like when doing video converting, which eats up all cores available), there's nothing wrong with not using it... as long as you have legit reasons.  Calling something proprietary when it's obviously-not, and calling the same number of click to load a ROM as any other emulator "convoluted" is wrong too.

2 - Nobody cares about your strife with the author.  Keep that shit private, don't bug us with it.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jan 17, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Or you could put your money where your mouth is and just give a link. You said you'd quote but it's not possible, which means that the incident is still viewable publicly...


Rydian, I welcome you to publicly place what I wrote if you want, but I'm sure few people would give a damn. Rydian, I'm much too old to care, and most likely too old to even post on gbatemp. Byuu didn't like what I said, but I suppose I was singled out. According to the article Another World posted a link to, he gets negative feedback on his emulator routinely, and you can tell by his choice of words that he dislikes it strongly. Now what I do have is the email I wrote him 10-24-2012...Paraphrased, "I've only visited your website twice, and I think I'm banned, so there must be a mistake or something...". Which, if you believe what I say, shows that I was not really rude....otherwise I would have never wrote him. I never received a response to my e-mail.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 17, 2013)

Rydian said:


> 1 - I have no problem with opposing things, as long as you have legit reasons. For example I don't use BSNES as my emulator because it doesn't have some of the extra options I enjoy, and sometimes I don't want a core going up to 80% just to play an SNES game (like when doing video converting, which eats up all cores available), there's nothing wrong with not using it... as long as you have legit reasons. Calling something proprietary when it's obviously-not, and calling the same number of click to load a ROM as any other emulator "convoluted" is wrong too.
> 
> 2 - Nobody cares about your strife with the author. Keep that shit private, don't bug us with it.


 
Sorry, but I prefer to keep my s**t public. It makes it easier to clean up. If you don't like what I said, too f***ing bad. I have my opinions and I'll be damned if that right is taken away. I won't use Bsnes, I don't like having to let my CPU load go up to 80% while making the temps reach 75 Celsius.
Since we can't agree to disagree, I'm going to sod off. Good day.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 17, 2013)

jimmyemunoz said:


> Rydian, I welcome you to publicly place what I wrote if you want, but I'm sure few people would give a damn. Rydian, I'm much too old to care, and most likely too old to even post on gbatemp. Byuu didn't like what I said, but I suppose I was singled out. According to the article Another World posted a link to, he gets negative feedback on his emulator routinely, and you can tell by his choice of words that he dislikes it strongly. Now what I do have is the email I wrote him 10-24-2012...Paraphrased, "I've only visited your website twice, and I think I'm banned, so there must be a mistake or something...". Which, if you believe what I say, shows that I was not really rude....otherwise I would have never wrote him. I never received a response to my e-mail.


I'm not the one that originally called you on the claim.   Also I don't know what you said (which is why I asked for a link).


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jan 17, 2013)

It's cool my friend. I'm locked out and I'll respect his wishes.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 17, 2013)

I wonder if my FX 8150 can run it


----------



## DaggerV (Jan 17, 2013)

You guys have convinced me to take a hammer to this thing and see how it turns out. I will give a very "arbitrary" review upon completion


----------



## Andim (Jan 17, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> I have a Core i7 for crying out loud.
> Can someone tell me why the f**k a Core i7 can't emulate without audio issues?


Yes son, I can tell you. You don't have a core i7. you have a core i7 mobile; chipsets primarily optimized for space and heat output conservation.
Let's clear something up while we're at it. There's nothing special about the i7. It's a nice little scam by Intel that you bought into. An i7 is more or less exactly the same processor as its equivalent i5. The difference is, the i7 has a factory overclock and the i5 is locked out of hyperthreading.

Mobile processors have impressed me recently with their capabilities. But they're still extremely limited, and cannot in any way be compared to desktop processors, even if they have the same brand name.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 17, 2013)

jimmyemunoz said:


> It's cool my friend. I'm locked out and I'll respect his wishes.


"It's cool I don't want you all to see how I actually acted because then you'll know I was lying"?

You're on GBAtemp, I'm the top poster here, and I don't tolerate bullshit, haven't you learned that yet?   Say something suspicious or start lying, and I WILL call you on it if I notice.


----------



## Count Duckula (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, the negativity here is depressing.
There are other options if you do not like the focus of this particular emulator.

I for one love BSNES, the ideal of accuracy behind it, and the positive effect Byuu's focus on accuracy has had for the SNES emulation community even if you don't use his emulator.
Huge thanks and much respect to him for his great work in the face of some rather disrespectful reception.

While the ROM cleaning/loading may be non standard, if you actually read the rationale behind the concept surely you can at least respect its merits, even if you yourself choose to not use it.


----------



## KazoWAR (Jan 17, 2013)

Rydian said:


> 1 - Because "Library -> Import Game" is so "convoluted"! Jesus Fucking Christ™ what will emulators ask of us next, clicking "File -> Load ROM"? I mean yeah _it's the same number of clicks_ but the words changed, lord help us nobody will ever figure it out even though it's in the user guide and everything!


 
It is wasting space. I check 3 different roms and they all were 1:1 match of the one it "converted". all it is doing is copying the rom to romname/program.rom


Also the sustained sound when you are going in to the options, it is really annoying.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jan 17, 2013)

Rydian said:


> "It's cool I don't want you all to see how I actually acted because then you'll know I was lying"?
> 
> You're on GBAtemp, I'm the top poster here, and I don't tolerate bullshit, haven't you learned that yet?  Say something suspicious or start lying, and I WILL call you on it if I notice.


Wait, are you joking, or are you being serious? I'm unclear... Are you saying I'm lying? Are you saying I have something to hide?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 17, 2013)

KazoWAR said:


> It is wasting space. I check 3 different roms and they all where 1:1 match of the one it "converted". all it is doing is copying the rom to romname/program.rom


That's for normal ROMs that were just the ROM chip and SRAM (as far as emulation is mainly concerned), other games need the other chips and info, and the folder structure will also hold other things like the manual and PCB scan.

Also on a more technical level it strips the headers and deinterleaves and all that junk that SnesPurify.exe used to do.



KazoWAR said:


> Also the sustained sound when you are going in to the options, it is really annoying.


Yeah, could definitely use a fix for that.



jimmyemunoz said:


> Wait, are you joking, or are you being serious? I'm unclear... Are you saying I'm lying? Are you saying I have something to hide?


*That's exactly what your actions suggest, yes*.  You came in with a claim, and have, _multiple times_, refused to actually link to it.

I don't feel like doing a whole song-and-dance with you, which is why I'm calling you on it early.


----------



## Count Duckula (Jan 17, 2013)

KazoWAR said:


> It is wasting space. I check 3 different roms and they all were 1:1 match of the one it "converted". all it is doing is copying the rom to romname/program.rom


 
That would most likely be due to those ROMS used already being clean dumps. Many ROMS out there are not and in these instances the copied ROM will differ (and be superior in terms of compatibility and long term preservation of the SNES).

The guy has written (and given away for free) the most accurate SNES emulator out there, AND bought every NA SNES cart and clean dumped them himself. We can safely say he understands these concepts better than the rest of us. Understanding something really well and sharing the same exact goals as others regarding it are 2 separate things.

He wrote the frontend to automatically clean the ROMS as an attempt to please those who complained when it only ran clean dumps directly. His goals and methodology are his own and if they dont match with yours that does not make him wrong or devalue his work. If you don't like the emu, use SNES9x (which itself has benefited from byuu's dedication), no need to bash his fine work.


It seriously saddens me when such a valuable contribution to the emulation scene is just pointlessly bashed because it does not meet some peoples personal concept of 'the best snes emu'.
There's a difference between constructive criticism and just plain complaining. It's free, you're under no obligation to use it, and there are alternatives with a different focus FFS.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 17, 2013)

Andim said:


> Yes son, I can tell you. You don't have a core i7. you have a core i7 mobile; chipsets primarily optimized for space and heat output conservation.
> Let's clear something up while we're at it. There's nothing special about the i7. It's a nice little scam by Intel that you bought into. An i7 is more or less exactly the same processor as its equivalent i5. The difference is, the i7 has a factory overclock and the i5 is locked out of hyperthreading.
> 
> Mobile processors have impressed me recently with their capabilities. But they're still extremely limited, and cannot in any way be compared to desktop processors, even if they have the same brand name.


 
Still better than my desktop at home, even so, it's no excuse for Higan not to run without audio crackling. It's pretty damn asinine if a Core i5/i7 can't run Higan without getting said issues. I know what the difference is, I'm not an idiot, I bought the laptop because it was a good price.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 17, 2013)

So do you not want to do that troubleshooting because you're busy right now, or do you not want to do it because then there's the chance it's actually just a minor problem on your end, which would remove one of your reasons for bitching about it?


----------



## Sterling (Jan 17, 2013)

jimmyemunoz said:


> Rydian, I welcome you to publicly place what I wrote if you want, but I'm sure few people would give a damn. Rydian, I'm much too old to care, and most likely too old to even post on gbatemp. Byuu didn't like what I said, but I suppose I was singled out. According to the article Another World posted a link to, he gets negative feedback on his emulator routinely, and you can tell by his choice of words that he dislikes it strongly. Now what I do have is the email I wrote him 10-24-2012...Paraphrased, "I've only visited your website twice, and I think I'm banned, so there must be a mistake or something...". Which, if you believe what I say, shows that I was not really rude....otherwise I would have never wrote him. I never received a response to my e-mail.


It isn't constructive criticism if he's well aware his emulator has speed issues. There is literally nothing he can do to speed up his brand of emulation on under powered machines. At this point I think it's safe to say that anything you said on his forum has probably already been said multiple times.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 17, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> MY i7!


It's amazing how many times you can make pretty much the exact same post. Nice postcount+1 dude!


----------



## KazoWAR (Jan 17, 2013)

Count Duckula said:


> That would most likely be due to those ROMS used already being clean dumps. Many ROMS out there are not and in these instances the copied ROM will differ (and be superior in terms of compatibility and long term preservation of the SNES).
> 
> The guy has written (and given away for free) the most accurate SNES emulator out there, AND bought every NA SNES cart and clean dumped them himself. We can safely say he understands these concepts better than the rest of us. Understanding something really well and sharing the same exact goals as others regarding it are 2 separate things.
> 
> ...


 
Don't get me wrong, I think its awesome how accurate this emulator is. I always believed that accuracy is more important than speed because eventually computers will become faster and the speed will improve over time. About the ROM cleaning, this should be done on the fly. I don't like the idea of having to unzip my entire collection to play them.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 17, 2013)

Rydian said:


> So do you not want to do that troubleshooting because you're busy right now, or do you not want to do it because then there's the chance it's actually just a minor problem on your end, which would remove one of your reasons for bitching about it?


Nah, I've always been taught not to make promises I'm incapable of keeping. Fine, I'll run some troubleshooting tests and post the results gladly. Of course we all know that if I post my test results, nothing but ridicule will result from me having a seemingly low-end machine when compared to other users on here and receiving accusations of being a noob for not knowing anything about how emulators work.


Heran Bago said:


> It's amazing how many times you can make pretty much the exact same post. Nice postcount+1 dude!


 
I know right? I should give myself a gold medal!

Edit 9:32 AM -  Just tried Higan 092 performance (set audio at 32 KHz because it sounds better). Holy hell, this make my CPU run hot, I just reached 82 f***ing Celsius when under load, and this is WITH a cooler, and the crackling persists still. To hell with this, I'm not using it.


----------



## KazoWAR (Jan 17, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Nah, I've always been taught not to make promises I'm incapable of keeping. Fine, I'll run some troubleshooting tests and post the results gladly. Of course we all know that if I post my test results, nothing but ridicule will result from me having a seemingly low-end machine when compared to other users on here and receiving accusations of being a noob for not knowing anything about how emulators work.
> 
> 
> I know right? I should give myself a gold medal!
> ...


 
are you running at 60 fps? I found that the audio issues come into play when ever the game is not at 60 fps


----------



## Minox (Jan 17, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Edit 9:32 AM - Just tried Higan 092 performance (set audio at 32 KHz because it sounds better). Holy hell, this make my CPU run hot, I just reached 82 f***ing Celsius when under load, and this is WITH a cooler, and the crackling persists still. To hell with this, I'm not using it.


So your computer not having proper cooling is somehow Higan's fault? Higan is just using the resources given to it, it does not control how hot your computer becomes.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 17, 2013)

KazoWAR said:


> are you running at 60 fps? I found that the audio issues come into play when ever the game is not at 60 fps


 
Yep.


----------



## KazoWAR (Jan 17, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Yep.


what game are you testing?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 17, 2013)

KazoWAR said:


> what game are you testing?


 
Tiny Toon Adventures NTSC-U, or pretty much any non-special chip game.


----------



## KazoWAR (Jan 17, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Tiny Toon Adventures NTSC-U, or pretty much any non-special chip game.


I tested 2 different Tiny Toon Adventure games because I was not sure which one you had and both sounded perfect.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jan 17, 2013)

Rydian said:


> *That's exactly what your actions suggest, yes*. You came in with a claim, and have, _multiple times_, refused to actually link to it.
> I don't feel like doing a whole song-and-dance with you, which is why I'm calling you on it early.


I have not refused. I have told *you multiple times that I can't recover the post but YOU are more than welcome to do so yourself. *What part of banned, and I'm not going to disrespect the ban, don't you seem to understand? You seem to be doing _another_ one of your conspiracy theories where you post your _opinions_, and this is one of the reasons why you have so many posts on this website. The other reason is you answer almost every "Which flashcard is the best," or "Which flashcard should I buy" thread. This doesn't make you qualified to predict other people's actions, especially in a situation that you weren't even privy too. Rydian you don't know half as much as you think you do. I have seen you approach numerous people on this website with a questionable attitude. Your behavior has been quite hostile, at times, on topics that carry very little importance. The questionable aspect, in my mind, is you have been left to your own devices because of membership numbers (speculating here, I know). On many other moderated websites, you couldn't exhibit the same behavior, or you would be suspended, and eventually banned. You must be in the right place. Your predictability is quite easy to gauge, in fact, you will not be able to stop yourself from quoting my response, breaking it into multiple pieces...because anyone that has had the pleasure of being around you, knows that you like to hit beneath the belt as many times as you possibly can. But anyways, "I don't feel like doing a whole song-and-dance with you, which is why I'm calling you on it early."


----------



## Celice (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, that's a bit pathetic. For what it's worth, I tried searching for your post on byuu's forum initially and found nothing. You don't need to be a registered member to locate the thread or post, as the forums are open to anonymous users, as far as I found.

The "cannot" in this case is a willful choice to _do_ not, considering the capability to find your post isn't taken away from you.



> Edit 9:32 AM - Just tried Higan 092 performance (set audio at 32 KHz because it sounds better). Holy hell, this make my CPU run hot, I just reached 82 f***ing Celsius when under load, and this is WITH a cooler, and the crackling persists still. To hell with this, I'm not using it.


You know, for all the pages you've said you're done with this, you keep coming back. Perhaps it's not only your computer that can't handle the emulator.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jan 17, 2013)

Celice said:


> Well, that's a bit pathetic. For what it's worth, I tried searching for your post on byuu's forum initially and found nothing. You don't need to be a registered member to locate the thread or post, as the forums are open to anonymous users, as far as I found.
> The "cannot" in this case is a willful choice to _do_ not, considering the capability to find your post isn't taken away from you.
> You know, for all the pages you've said you're done with this, you keep coming back. Perhaps it's not only your computer that can't handle the emulator.


I am IP banned, and have a persistent IP address. Celice, do you know anything about networks? I've already openly invited any person to find my post and share it, if someone wants to split toothpicks. I was registered under the same username at byuu.org. I'm all over the internet with the same username, albeit a few forums.
Now to address your question, I have an issue with people who think they know more than they do, this now includes you. It appears you need to read up on IP bans, and how they work. Obviously, it's my "_willful choice to not_" disrespect byuu's wishes. I can use a proxy, I know, but I'm not going to...and that doesn't make me a liar, you nitwit; it makes me respectful of another person's wishes.
Who do you think you are exactly? Why do you post saying the_randomizer is acting in some kind of schizophrenic manner? He appears to be communicating about his troubles with an emulator, period. Why don't you post when you have something that adds to this community, instead of dropping your random observances in space reserved for people who know how to think properly. Answer one question for me, did your post add to the discussion in any manner...besides judging people?


----------



## Celice (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, an attempt to show that two voices are not representative of the project byuu is working towards. Although, as of late, your jabbing remarks show that you're less interested in the discussion, as much as taking things on a personal level. Perhaps it were better you step outside of the situation altogether.

But, as I said, I searched by your name and found nothing. You can easily tell us the exact place you posted the thread, as well as the title, and we can go and find it. But as Rydian said, you actions seem to suggest an incapability to own up to your claims, and where you cannot, you've instead opted to target the questioners. Remember that most of us probably don't care about you--we're more interested in what you've said, and whether that was true. The person behind it is wholly irrelevant.

As well: all over the internet, you are not. Google has biased search results, but it should have easily captured several other forums you post at as miscellaneous results. At least my handle does, all at the several forums I've posted at before.

.-.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jan 17, 2013)

Celice said:


> Yes, an attempt to show that two voices are not representative of the project byuu is working towards. Although, as of late, your jabbing remarks show that you're less interested in the discussion, as much as taking things on a personal level. Perhaps it were better you step outside of the situation altogether.
> 
> But, as I said, I searched by your name and found nothing. You can easily tell us the exact place you posted the thread, as well as the title, and we can go and find it. But as Rydian said, you actions seem to suggest an incapability to own up to your claims, and where you cannot, you've instead opted to target the questioners. Remember that most of us probably don't care about you--we're more interested in what you've said, and whether that was true. The person behind it is wholly irrelevant.


Number one, I judged byuu, as he judged me...fair. The irony in this whole situation is you and Rydian care more than I could have ever imagined. I stated that the emulator was crap, based upon my specs. I also stated that I believe that optimization, without sacrificing accuracy, is the issue. I didn't bring this to some long drawn out personal crusade. If his emulator is loved and people openly talk positive about it, that's great. I had a bad experience on byuu.org and spoke of my experience, BUT I didn't just state that! I shared my specs, issues with the emulator, AND my personal experience. This is where your view/opinion falls apart. Honestly, I know I am surrounded by people who want the last word, people who will fight dirty, and people who will misconstrue my posts/words in an attempt at belittling me, all in the name of a personal victory. This is sad, pathetic, and unwarranted. I have said what happened, now get over it...find something to do. Is your life so meaningless that you spend it looking up someone post, who you have openly stated you don't care about? Absolutely A-M-A-Z-I-N-G.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 17, 2013)

jimmyemunoz said:


> Number one, I judged byuu, as he judged me...fair. The irony in this whole situation is you and Rydian care more than I could have ever imagined. I stated that the emulator was crap, based upon my specs. I also stated that I believe that optimization, without sacrificing accuracy, is the issue. I didn't bring this to some long drawn out personal crusade. If his emulator is loved and people openly talk positive about it, that's great. I had a bad experience on byuu.org and spoke of my experience, BUT I didn't just state that! I shared my specs, issues with the emulator, AND my personal experience. This is where your view/opinion falls apart. Honestly, I know I am surrounded by people who want the last word, people who will fight dirty, and people who will misconstrue my posts/words in an attempt at belittling me, all in the name of a personal victory. This is sad, pathetic, and unwarranted. I have said what happened, now get over it...find something to do. Is your life so meaningless that you spend it looking up someone post, who you have openly stated you don't care about? Absolutely A-M-A-Z-I-N-G.


We wished to see the post so we could see whether of not you deserved to get the shaft. As soon as you said:



jimmyemunoz said:


> I went on byuu forums and asked about the horrible speed issues and I was banned, by the next day! *Dude is a prick*! There you go Rydian...I took the bait on the last free pass.
> For reference, my computer is a year old and HiLAME's audio crackles, video stutters, and I'm running an AMD Phenom Triple Core 2.3 GHz processor. *I think it's the coder*...



That's when your argument fell apart. You don't seem to have any idea what the emulator is all about and why it runs like poop on your machine. If you had asked nicely to get help speeding it up and getting rid of the audio crackle I'm sure you'd be fine right now. Instead you decided to be an asshat and try the guy's patience (by both insulting him and his work). As both a writer and a programmer constructive criticism is the most important feedback. Baseless criticism (stuff I cannot use to improve my work upon) is ignored and marked on my list of people to _never_ listen to.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Jan 17, 2013)

Is this version still dumb and refuses to load .SMC ??


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jan 17, 2013)

Sterling said:


> We wished to see the post so we could see whether of not you deserved to get the shaft. As soon as you said:
> That's when your argument fell apart. You don't seem to have any idea what the emulator is all about and why it runs like poop on your machine. If you had asked nicely to get help speeding it up and getting rid of the audio crackle I'm sure you'd be fine right now. Instead you decided to be an asshat and try the guy's patience (by both insulting him and his work). As both a writer and a programmer constructive criticism is the most important feedback. Baseless criticism (stuff I cannot use to improve my work upon) is ignored and marked on my list of people to _never_ listen to.


Sterling there you go again, thinking you are the only programmer, and conveying that since you program, you are some high authority. Do you think that way? Do you think coding is the world's toughest profession? We both know that it is not. Regarding Higan, the audio crackles can be eliminated without speaking to byuu for help, he even put out the performance edition to address the problems. Sterling, if you like byuu and Higan, that's great. I'm not going to write a SNES emulator, and I don't have time to fix his. I don't know what else to tell you...that I haven't already told you. I wish byuu luck and I hope other people find enjoyment with all the time he has put into his creation, and that is all.


----------



## KazoWAR (Jan 17, 2013)

Felipe_9595 said:


> Is this version still dumb and refuses to load .SMC ??


it shows *.smc in the file list, so I think they work


----------



## Sterling (Jan 17, 2013)

jimmyemunoz said:


> Sterling there you go again, thinking you are the only programmer, and conveying that since you program, you are some high authority. Do you think that way? Do you think coding is the world's toughest profession? We both know that it is not. Regarding Higan, the audio crackles can be eliminated without speaking to byuu for help, he even put out the performance edition to address the problems. Sterling, if you like byuu and Higan, that's great. I'm not going to write a SNES emulator, and I don't have time to fix his. I don't know what else to tell you...that I haven't already told you. I wish byuu luck and I hope other people find enjoyment with all the time he has put into his creation, and that is all.


I'm not particularly fond of either of them. Don't make assumptions on my preferences and know how as you will be wrong.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 17, 2013)

Felipe_9595 said:


> Is this version still dumb and refuses to load .SMC ??


It's not THAT hard to convert the format. I don't see anything wrong with SFC format, it's how the ROMs were supposed to be dumped but instead some dingbat way back when didn't care about the extracted files' state. SFC dumps are clean, SMC dumps are s**t.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 17, 2013)

KazoWAR said:


> About the ROM cleaning, this should be done on the fly. I don't like the idea of having to unzip my entire collection to play them.


The library import function takes zip files now, the site says.

Anake's separate from Higan, which is why Byuu doesn't mind zip support and such in it, since it'll just clean up the ROMs to acceptable states (deinterleaved, no headers, etc.) upon import so BSNES only deals with the raw files, since Byuu knows most people are using tweaked-out ROM sets anyways.



Felipe_9595 said:


> Is this version still dumb and refuses to load .SMC ??


http://byuu.org/articles/bsnes-future
Might want to read that to see why it won't load them.  *SMC is not actually a single valid ROM format*, it's just an extension that SNES ROMs tend to use.

Anyways this emulator will import all your existing ROMs (unless you're healing with a block-compressed 7-zip file, in which case god help you).


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Jan 17, 2013)

Rydian said:


> The library import function takes zip files now, the site says.
> 
> Anake's separate from Higan, which is why Byuu doesn't mind zip support and such in it, since it'll just clean up the ROMs to acceptable states (deinterleaved, no headers, etc.) upon import so BSNES only deals with the raw files, since Byuu knows most people are using tweaked-out ROM sets anyways.
> 
> ...


 
I did a whiiile ago. I still find it dumb


----------



## Rydian (Jan 17, 2013)

Felipe_9595 said:


> I did a whiiile ago. I still find it dumb


Howso?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 17, 2013)

Felipe_9595 said:


> I did a whiiile ago. I still find it dumb


Because you're too damn lazy to take the time to convert the ROM files?


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Jan 18, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> Because you're too damn lazy to take the time to convert the ROM files?


 
His goal is utopic, he will not be able to get rid of all those file formats. I have been emulating SNES since I was 5 and nobody has changed, I still see .bin, .smc, .1 .2..., .fig etc. Inf act, I have barely seen more than 5 .sfc roms on my lifetime.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jan 18, 2013)

Seems a lot of people don't understand that this emulator is aimed more towards accuracy so that these great games can be appreciated in the future exactly like they used to be.

This is a great write-up by the author explaining all the work that's gone into it. Worth reading if you have time...

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/...-3ghz-quest-to-build-a-perfect-snes-emulator/


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 18, 2013)

Felipe_9595 said:


> His goal is utopic, he will not be able to get rid of all those file formats. I have been emulating SNES since I was 5 and nobody has changed, I still see .bin, .smc, .1 .2..., .fig etc. Inf act, I have barely seen more than 5 .sfc roms on my lifetime.


 
Those dumps aren't correct and have many issues and instabilities, there are programs that convert the format. But if you don't want to use it, that's your problem.


----------



## Count Duckula (Jan 18, 2013)

Felipe_9595 said:


> His goal is utopic, he will not be able to get rid of all those file formats. I have been emulating SNES since I was 5 and nobody has changed, I still see .bin, .smc, .1 .2..., .fig etc. Inf act, I have barely seen more than 5 .sfc roms on my lifetime.


 
Can't fault a person for trying to make the world a little better, in their own way 
Good ideas can often take the longest to catch on. We need an alternative to 'goodSNES' using his format, that would really help adoption.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 18, 2013)

I give him props for wanting to make Snes emulation better, which he irrefutably has, but his methods can be, how do I put it, rather... anomalous


----------



## Rydian (Jan 18, 2013)

Felipe_9595 said:


> His goal is utopic, he will not be able to get rid of all those file formats. I have been emulating SNES since I was 5 and nobody has changed, I still see .bin, .smc, .1 .2..., .fig etc. Inf act, I have barely seen more than 5 .sfc roms on my lifetime.


The goal isn't to get rid of the older files, but to make sure that only the correct ones are used in emulators.

That's why he bought every single USA SNES game to scan and dump himself, to make sure the dumps are proper.  For example one of the main Earthbound ROMs that you can find has AP patched out and such... unlike the DS, many SNES games were distributed already-patched (patched after dumping), so getting proper copies of the originals is hard.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 18, 2013)

Rydian said:


> The goal isn't to get rid of the older files, but to make sure that only the correct ones are used in emulators.
> 
> That's why he bought every single USA SNES game to scan and dump himself, to make sure the dumps are proper. For example one of the main Earthbound ROMs that you can find has AP patched out and such... unlike the DS, many SNES games were distributed already-patched (patched after dumping), so getting proper copies of the originals is hard.


 
Oh yes, the version of Earthbound that had the anti-piracy algorithm increased the enemy sprites and locked up right as you fought the last boss. Byuu and I may have our differences, but I'm not going to call him out for doing things differently anymore, it's not worth me getting upset over it.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 18, 2013)

Well to be fair almost every SNES emulator (even ZSNES) is already well beyond the point of tripping up AP code, so to see those things you need to stick in some PAR codes to purposely trip it... but still, the pre-patched ROMs aren't the original copies.


----------



## KazoWAR (Jan 18, 2013)

Rydian said:


> The library import function takes zip files now, the site says.


when you import a zipped game, it is saved unzipped. I don't understand why he insists on using the import function and having a copy of the game saved else where when he could just ROMs the converter on all runs before loading into memory.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 18, 2013)

KazoWAR said:


> when you import a zipped game, it is saved unzipped. I don't understand why he insists on using the import function and having a copy of the game saved else where when he could just ROMs the converter on all runs before loading into memory.


'Cause for some games more data is going to be stored than just the contents of the ROM chip.  Just holding the ROM as a single file works for most games, but most is not all, and BSNES wants full compatibility, including addon things.


----------



## KazoWAR (Jan 18, 2013)

Rydian said:


> 'Cause for some games more data is going to be stored than just the contents of the ROM chip. Just holding the ROM as a single file works for most games, but most is not all, and BSNES wants full compatibility, including addon things.


the special chips roms? instead of having 10-20 copies of the same files why not just have 1 copy for each in Super Famicom.sys


----------



## Rydian (Jan 18, 2013)

KazoWAR said:


> the special chips roms? instead of having 10-20 copies of the same files why not just have 1 copy for each in Super Famicom.sys


I think that's how it goes, but I was also talking about special carts like Sufami Turbo and the BS Satellaview or whatever the hell.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 29, 2013)

> *purify v03 released*
> 
> purify v03 has been uploaded. It can be used to import your entire game library into higan's library in one pass. This version will also update previous XML-based game folders to higan's BML-based game folders.
> 
> ...


http://code.google.com/p/higan/downloads/list


----------



## Elrinth (Jan 29, 2013)

So is there any reason to run this over zSnes? Which games run better/more authentic in bSNES/Higan?
Kinda reluctant to trying it out as someone wrote earlier in this thread that there is even audio stutter on a core i7 which ran at 3.1ghz.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 29, 2013)

Elrinth said:


> So is there any reason to run this over zSnes? Which games run better/more authentic in bSNES/Higan?
> Kinda reluctant to trying it out as someone wrote earlier in this thread that there is even audio stutter on a core i7 which ran at 3.1ghz.


Look at the bug/compatibility list for any other emulator.  Then note that BSNES has full game compatibility.  So... like, everything?

I'm on a Core 2 Quad and didn't notice any stutter in Super Mario RPG.

But if you even notice a difference depends on if you're familiar with the original cart/game on an actual SNES or not, and SNES9x is a step up for compatibility without the high specs requirement.


----------



## Elrinth (Jan 29, 2013)

Actually I downloaded Retro Arch a day ago or so. It runs bSNES under the hood if you wanna 
Tho I haven't tried snes emulation on it yet.

On a side note, I'm very much of authentity. I bought a HD Upscaler for 300 euro and a 100 euro HD game recorder. Really really looking forwards playing my old consoles upscaled beautifully on my HDTV. 
I should get my hands on a japanese SNES or american SNES cause they run games slightly faster than the PAL ones does, RIGHT? It's atleast the fact with NES games.
I'm playing my Blue Shadow (Shadow of the Ninja) PAL on my Sharp Twin Famicom and that game runs super lightning fast  I wonder if it's actually this fast on the US/JAP systems


----------



## andyG333 (May 17, 2013)

Hello,
I can't seem to get the GBA to work. Although I have placed the BIOS in the GBA.sys folder , and renamed it bios.rom and then just bios , like the site says, higan still says Im missing the bios.rom file. Ive used this bios before for other emulators, any ideas?


----------



## Carnivean (May 17, 2013)

Elrinth said:


> Actually I downloaded Retro Arch a day ago or so. It runs bSNES under the hood if you wanna
> Tho I haven't tried snes emulation on it yet.
> 
> On a side note, I'm very much of authentity. I bought a HD Upscaler for 300 euro and a 100 euro HD game recorder. Really really looking forwards playing my old consoles upscaled beautifully on my HDTV.
> ...


 
Running PAL games on an NTSC system will result in weird behaviour regardless. Some games will just run happily at 60fps and thus their original intended speed others will completely shit themselves and go super fast (PAL Mario Kart for example.)

Normally though PAL region games run at 5/6ths of their originally intended speed due to lazy ports to 50hz. This is true all the way to the PS1/N64 and possibly further. Some N64 games like Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask are hilariously bad examples considering they were speed limited on PAL to less than 18fps when the originals were only 20fps anyway.


----------

